# Kuba, Varadero



## DerBen (20. Dezember 2010)

So, es ist endlich soweit, am 16.Jan geht es für fast 2 Wochen nach Kuba, Sommer , Sonne,  Sonnenschein :q

Aaaber, ich wollte natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Tag mal probieren ob sich nicht auch ein Fisch zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden läßt.

Habe mich nun schon ein wenig belesen und weiß nun das es für Küstenfischerei nicht die idealste Ecke von Kuba ist.

Muss dazu sage, ich möchte weder für teures Geld mit maroden kubanischen Schiffen BigGame angeln fahren noch habe ich Interesse an abenteuerlichen Ausflügen auf eigene Faust zu mehr Erfolg versprechenderen Küstenabschnitten.

Daher hier meine Frage, hat jemand Erfahrung von Varadero vom Ufer aus ?

Bin für jeden Tip/jede Anregung dankbar.

Ich weiß, typische Touristenstrände die ab 10:00 Uhr wenig Chance zum angeln lassen, aaaaber ich habe mir gedacht ich probier einfach die frühen Morgen und späten Abendstunden, da ist es sicherlich noch etwas leerer.

Vielleicht gibt es da ja auch einen Ruderboot/Kanuverleih am Strand das man mit dem ein paar Meter raus kann, das weiß ich nun noch nicht.

Und selbst wenn nicht, solange es noch ruhig am Ufer ist müßte es doch zumindest den einen oder anderen kleinen Räuber in Wurfreichweite geben.

Ausrüstung wollte ich natürlich so klein wie möglich halten, kleine Teleskoprute ~ 60-80g , Rolle , geflochtene 25er , ein paar Stahlvorfächer und eine kleine Auswahl an Poppern , flach laufenden Wobblern, Blinkern und Gummifischen.

Auf Pose und Grundmontage wollte ich ganz verzichten , gibt ja so schon immer Probleme mit dem Gewicht des Gepäcks |rolleyes

Dann hoffe ich mal das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kuba, Varadero*

ich kann dir leider nicht direkt helfen, aber schau dir mal die Sendung von Cyril Chaquet an, der war mal in Kuba und hat da vom Strand aus glaub ich mit Kunstköder auf Stachelmakrelen und Snapper gefischt.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kuba, Varadero*

moin,ben!!

wir waren 2003 in kuba, unter anderem auch in varadero ,aber nur um urlaub zu machen ohne angelzeug.angeln haben wir dort nur ein paar einheimische gesehen, mit der schnur in der hand ohne angel, gefangen haben die auch nur kleine fische
aber versuch macht klug...trotzdem petri und angenehmen urlaub!!
p.s.berichte mal wie es war,wenn du zurück bist


----------



## Helle_1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kuba, Varadero*



DerBen schrieb:


> So, es ist endlich soweit, am 16.Jan geht es für fast 2 Wochen nach Kuba, Sommer , Sonne, Sonnenschein :q
> 
> Aaaber, ich wollte natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Tag mal probieren ob sich nicht auch ein Fisch zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden läßt.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Der Ben

ich war im November 2005 in Varadero. Habe auch tagsüber oft Einheimische vom Strand aus angeln und auch z.B. Red Snapper fangen sehen. Sie haben entweder mit Fliegenruten oder Spinnruten mit auch bei uns üblichen Mefo Blinkern geangelt. 
Auch haben wir auf einer Bootstour auf Barracudas gefangen. Die Boote und Besatzung waren oK, etwa so ähnlich wie die in Norge mietbaren Arvor Boote. Preislich lag die Tour bei 300 US Dollar für 4 Pers./Tag

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen

Gruß Helle 1


----------



## jvonzun (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kuba, Varadero*

leider ist in varadero vom ufer aus nicht viel los,ausser kleinfischen.es ist auch äusserst schwierig, einheimische angler zu finden,die ein boot haben und dich raus nehmen.
da bleibt dir wohl oder übel nur ein touri-angelboot,die wie überall sehr teuer sind!
gruss jon


----------



## DerBen (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kuba, Varadero*

Danke für die Erfahrungen. 
Werde es einfach mal vom Strand probieren, 
ein kleiner Snaper wäre doch schon ein Anfang. 
Und wenn nun überhaupt nichts läuft ,.. mal schauen 
Werde auf jedenfall berichten.


----------

